# Particularly prone to stone chips?



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

Anyone noticed this?
Our X-Trail is about 1 year (19,000KM) old now and I touched up 5-6 very small chips yesterday. 
Obviously, these things are going to happen, but my feeling so far is that the X-Trail seems pretty susceptible. I to some extent anticipated this and do have the deflector shield on the hood. The chips I have so far are on the sides where the small Nissan shield does not cover and 3 on the roof in front of the sunroof.


----------



## chansen (Feb 7, 2005)

We have 38K or so, no shield, and have noticed a few small chips, but nothing I would describe as "out of the ordinary".


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

Rockford said:


> Anyone noticed this?


Is that solid or metallic paint? So far mine seems fine - metallic.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Rockford said:


> Anyone noticed this?
> Our X-Trail is about 1 year (19,000KM) old now and I touched up 5-6 very small chips yesterday.
> Obviously, these things are going to happen, but my feeling so far is that the X-Trail seems pretty susceptible. I to some extent anticipated this and do have the deflector shield on the hood. The chips I have so far are on the sides where the small Nissan shield does not cover and 3 on the roof in front of the sunroof.



Yes I tend to agree...

I do not have wind deflectors in front of hood, and looking back at past cars, I do find that I have to "touch up" more stone chips than with my previous cars.

Also agree that it is not limited to the hood... I have noticed a couple of nasty ones on the pillar arms on the side of the windshield.


----------



## Xtrailguy (Mar 9, 2006)

My Xtrail has just over 93000km on it now, and the paint is holding up well on the hood and pillar arms. But it has a few 'normal' chips that I have touched up with a paint pen.
Where my XT is showing a major amount of paint wear, is at the rear doors, just under the body moldings. They are practically sandblasted. There are some clear plastic protective stick-ons on the doors, but they do not cover large enough area. 
However, I live in the land of roadsalt and sand during the winter months, so that probably explains the sandblasting.


----------

